# Fantasy Tour De France, nrtoone version (same as Giro)



## Crackle (26 Jun 2010)

I know everyone is gravitating towards the road.cc one, which I will also enter but as it's new and unknown and because I already started on this one, I'm doing the Nrtoone one as well, which is the one we used for the Giro just gone and last years Tour De France. 

It's here and a CC league should already exist which you can join when you select your team. Look under Change Account Details. If you already registered for the Giro, you just need to pick your team and join the league.

They all have different merits but the Nrtoone one is updated quickly, unlike Velogames but on the downside, allows you to pick many GC's rather than just one.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jun 2010)

I've signed up, too, so, at this stage, I'll be first or runner-up! 

Want to change my team name from the Giro name to the Tour: d'ya know how it's done, Cracks?


----------



## Speicher (26 Jun 2010)

You could still be third, Dayvo.  The Road CC one sounds a tad complicated for me. 

You could try "change account details" for the team name.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jun 2010)

Speicher said:


> You could try "change account details" for the team name.



Tried it, Speich, but to no avail!


----------



## Speicher (26 Jun 2010)

Are you thinking that you are jinxed with the name you have chosen?


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jun 2010)

Speicher said:


> Are you thinking that you are jinxed with the name you have chosen?



 What are you implying? 

Nah, it was a name specially selected for the Giro! Fancy an appropriate name for the Tour.


----------



## Crackle (26 Jun 2010)

Dayvo said:


> I've signed up, too, so, at this stage, I'll be first or runner-up!
> 
> Want to change my team name from the Giro name to the Tour: d'ya know how it's done, Cracks?



Don't think you can. Email Noel or re-register under a different name.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Jun 2010)

Not doing this one again, it's just silly. All you have do to win is just pick the 9 best riders and there's nothing to stop you doing this.


----------



## Chuffy (28 Jun 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Not doing this one again, it's just silly. All you have do to win is just pick the 9 best riders and there's nothing to stop you doing this.


Do you fancy being England manager?


----------



## Noodley (2 Jul 2010)

Managed to sneak on for a couple of minutes at work and submitted a list which added up to 50! Not seen any cycling news for weeks so no idea if they are all riding....it's almost like being Dayvo


----------



## Speicher (2 Jul 2010)

I have joined nrtoone as opposed to the Road cc one. May be some amendments to the team at the last minute, as unlike Noodley, I cannot add up.


----------



## ramses (2 Jul 2010)

Cool, a bit of fun, I have signed up and joined the league as "Racing Gunners". Good luck everyone!

Just hope my selected few are cycling as haven't kept my eye on the lead up! DOH!


----------



## theloafer (2 Jul 2010)

porridge noshers are in..


----------



## col1888 (2 Jul 2010)

Fenton Flyers are in again !


----------



## Crackle (5 Jul 2010)

I'm doing slightly better here than in road.cc due to today's bizarre result putting Knees in fifth. Not something you'd have put money on.


----------



## montage (5 Jul 2010)

is it too late to join the CC league?


----------



## montage (5 Jul 2010)

Oh I am in it....and in 6th!


----------



## Speicher (7 Jul 2010)

Petacchi and Bosen Hagen in my team, and doing well. 

Not sure what Leon Luis Sanchez is doing yet, though.


----------



## Noodley (7 Jul 2010)

Speicher said:


> Not sure what Leon Luis Sanchez is doing yet, though.



Sitting safely in the top 20...biding his time. He's featured near the front of the peloton quite a bit, and even almost got a name check on ITV4 yesterday: well, he would have done if Phil did not mistake him for Lance - I think he got a bit excited when he saw the red bit on his top...


----------



## Speicher (7 Jul 2010)

I made the mistake this afternoon of watching ITV4 with Phil and Paul. I changed over to Eurosport after about half an hour. Sean Kelly knows infinitely more about the tactics etc. 

I would expect the commentators to know that Radio Shack and Caisse D'Epargne are the same colours but different design. Their insistence on talking about Lance is boring.

I have a £7 bet with Betfair on Mr Sanchez.


----------



## Speicher (13 Jul 2010)

Luis Leon Sanchez doing well today.  

He is in my team with a joker for today. Apparently he has good descending skills. Currently he is one minute something ahead, in theory, or on the road as David Harmon said.


----------



## montage (13 Jul 2010)

Not sure why O'grady is in my team.....I didn't pick him!
Perhaps it was to replace Brice felliu (spelling) who for some reason isn't riding the tour this year


----------



## Speicher (13 Jul 2010)

montage said:


> Not sure why O'grady is in my team.....I didn't pick him!
> Perhaps it was to replace Brice felliu (spelling) who for some reason isn't riding the tour this year



Have you only just noticed this? Or are you going into the "Giro" section? This has happened to me, and then I selected TdeF.


----------



## montage (16 Jul 2010)

Speicher said:


> Have you only just noticed this? Or are you going into the "Giro" section? This has happened to me, and then I selected TdeF.




Definately the tour de france!
But why have I got some default crap guy who has scored me zero points to replace somebody who was almost bount to get at least one stage win! dammit! Serves me right for not checking right before the tour.


I really want to beat Noodley in this league....slowly closing the gap!....seem to have been in 6th place for a while though


----------



## Crackle (16 Jul 2010)

montage said:


> I really want to beat Noodley in this league....slowly closing the gap!....seem to have been in 6th place for a while though



He'sa canny b4gger though. I've got a bit closer this year than last but he always has a couple of trick riders up his sleeve.


----------



## Noodley (16 Jul 2010)

montage said:


> I really want to beat Noodley in this league....



You have no chance.


----------



## Speicher (17 Jul 2010)

I was second, I think, for a day or two. Now fifth or even sixth.  



But still ahead of Dayvo.  

Is Edvald Bosen Hagen still in this race? He has not won me any points yet.
Luis Leon Sanchez is now over four minutes off the lead. But there are some very big mountains next week.


----------



## montage (17 Jul 2010)

who is pedal dancers?

Just let me overtake you damn it! haha


----------



## Crackle (17 Jul 2010)

montage said:


> who is pedal dancers?
> 
> Just let me overtake you damn it! haha



Me


----------



## Speicher (17 Jul 2010)

Who is CCC?

Whoever they are Montage, you now have to beat Crackle, me and CCC to get near John the Monkey.


----------



## montage (18 Jul 2010)

This Ken Barlow World looks like he could overtake me though with sammy sanchez in the team.

Anyway....closed the gap on Noodles a bit more so I am happy 

Is that you speicher who just dropped a little?


----------



## Speicher (18 Jul 2010)

Yes, just dropped down the league a teensy weensy bit. 

Sportlichkeit is my team. (German for Sportsmanship)


----------



## Shadow (19 Jul 2010)

Speicher said:


> _Who is CCC?
> _
> Whoever they are Montage, you now have to beat Crackle, me and CCC to get near John the Monkey.




C'est moi.


----------



## Speicher (19 Jul 2010)

Hello CCC. Rich P did a list of people and their team names, and your name was missing.

I am hoping that today Luis Leon Sanchez shows us his descending skills and moves further up the top ten.


----------



## Shadow (19 Jul 2010)

Speicher said:


> Hello CCC. Rich P did a list of people and their team names, and your name was missing.
> 
> I am hoping that today Luis Leon Sanchez shows us his descending skills and moves further up the top ten.




Hi Speicher - being a new member, RichP wouldn't have known and probably still doesn't!

Regarding LL, you would think that, I would prefer he stays where he is!


----------



## montage (20 Jul 2010)

Bloody Fedrigo!

Was hoping to catch noodles today with lance in the break away.
Tomorrow!


----------



## Noodley (20 Jul 2010)

montage said:


> Bloody Fedrigo!
> 
> Was hoping to catch noodles today with lance in the break away.
> Tomorrow!



  

Don't worry montage, you'll beat me at the end when the totals on GC are in...you've got Schleck and Contador.


----------



## montage (20 Jul 2010)

Noodley said:


> Don't worry montage, you'll beat me at the end when the totals on GC are in...you've got Schleck and Contador.




It will be very close....you will have the green jersey. Which gives me only a 30point advantage when the results are out. That puts me about 9 points behind you. Thor will win you some points in 2 more stages, contador will win me points on thursday and in the TT.
Infact......if Lance does well in the TT ..... 
Close!!


----------



## Crackle (20 Jul 2010)

Meanwhile Shadow picked the winner today and rockets past all of us. It's an uncanny knack he's got, that's two competitions he's skinning us in.


----------



## Chuffy (20 Jul 2010)

Crackle said:


> Meanwhile Shadow picked the winner today and rockets past all of us. It's an uncanny knack he's got, that's two competitions he's skinning us in.


Duuhh, it's easy. All he has to do is pick the top nine riders. 

At least that's what Flying Monkey says...


----------



## Shadow (21 Jul 2010)

Crackle said:


> Meanwhile Shadow picked the winner today and rockets past all of us. It's an uncanny knack he's got, that's two competitions he's skinning us in.



Beginners luck?! I think the Vuelta will be very different. I was beginning to think that I would stay around the same place - I was surprised to have Fedrigo win yesterday because he has done nothing else on this Tour for me. A very pleasant surprise though!!


----------



## Shadow (21 Jul 2010)

Chuffy said:


> Duuhh, it's easy. All he has to do is pick the top nine riders.
> 
> At least that's what Flying Monkey says...



What does FM know? I am coming to the conclusion that this version is harder to do well in than the road.cc one. Yes, it is easy to pick the 'best' riders or 'favourites' but they are not all there - e.g. Evans, Sastre, Wiggo ( altho' I suspected BW would struggle this year). I think the skill lies in choosing the lesser riders AND playing the joker - which I have done abysmally.


----------



## Speicher (21 Jul 2010)

Beginner's luck - that's what I had two years ago. My first attempt at Fantasy Racing, and I was second, behind Rich P, possibly, and ahead, well ahead of Dayvo.


----------



## Speicher (21 Jul 2010)

I would not want to be changing my team every day. Add up the time spent watching the stages, and writing about it on this forum .. that is ..um.  lots of hours a day.


----------



## Shadow (21 Jul 2010)

Speicher said:


> and ahead, well ahead of Dayvo.



from what I've read on CC, not difficult!!!


----------



## Chuffy (21 Jul 2010)

Shadow said:


> from what I've read on CC, not difficult!!!


I think we have him on a modest Lanterne Rouge retainer don't we?


----------



## montage (22 Jul 2010)

yes! 

Take that noodles!


----------



## Noodley (22 Jul 2010)

montage said:


> yes!
> Take that noodles!


----------



## montage (22 Jul 2010)

Noodley said:


>




Just noticed I still have two key jokers to be played as well. Cancellara for the TT and Cav for Paris.
It's looking good for team poonage!


----------



## Speicher (23 Jul 2010)

Speicher said:


> I have joined nrtoone as opposed to the Road cc one. May be some amendments to the team at the last minute, as unlike Noodley, I cannot add up.




 When I do a search for the nrtoone website, my post as above, appears on the search results.  

Mr Toone, is off to Paris, and the final results for the competition will not be available until Monday evening. I wonder why he has chosen this weekend to go to Paris, I am sure it would be quieter in September.


----------



## montage (24 Jul 2010)

Speicher said:


> When I do a search for the nrtoone website, my post as above, appears on the search results.
> 
> Mr Toone, is off to Paris, and the final results for the competition will not be available until Monday evening. I wonder why he has chosen this weekend to go to Paris, I am sure it would be quieter in September.




the bastard!


----------



## Speicher (24 Jul 2010)

I hope you are being witty/sarcastic with that comment. He went to all the trouble to set up the Fantasy Team site. You will find out on Monday night whether you have beaten Noodley or not.


----------



## montage (25 Jul 2010)

Speicher said:


> I hope you are being witty/sarcastic with that comment. He went to all the trouble to set up the Fantasy Team site. You will find out on Monday night whether you have beaten Noodley or not.




of course it was sarcastic


----------



## Shadow (26 Jul 2010)

Speicher said:


> Mr Toone, is off to Paris, and the final results for the competition will not be available until Monday evening.



Monsieur Toone has returned from gay paree as the results have been updated. And we have all been well and truly spanked by the BiBoys and KenBarlow. So, only a measly third for moi. How much higher up the GC both BiBoys and KenBarlow would have been if they played their jokers. What happened guys?


----------



## Crackle (26 Jul 2010)

I must admit to being sometimes at a loss to understand the scoring in this fantasy game but beaten is beaten.


----------

